# East River, 4 July



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well i ended up going to the east river. this was my first time fishing this river. i mainly wanted to fish crankbaits and jigs. HOWEVER i did bring my buzzbait (cant help it, its in my blood) anyway running lights on boat didnt turn on so no go on actually exploreing first thing so i dropped the trolling motor and starting fishing. caught the pictured bass right off the bat. (still see bridge in the back ground) caught another one a little way down. (short) then a third a little further down (right at keeper) well i guess i should say up not down i was going east, up the river. also i have attached a pic of another fish i caught on the buzzbait. it looks like it wants to be a war mouth, but its so dark and has those tealish spots. most of the teeth were like a bass/warmouth but it also had a couple here and there that were a lil thicker and pointier. any idea what it is? i started at about 530 and was off the water by 10. could have stayed longer but the bite dropped off and i had stuff to do. overall it was a good day.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Jesse I ve caught those same fish with gthe tealish colors in yellow a few times. I thought they were some typr of warmouth hybrid.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good report. How was the water level and current?

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well i was about 6 foot off the bank and in 9-12ft of water. looking on the pilings it looked down maybe 6" or so..but that could be tides. there was a little movement with current. i kept the trolling motor on 30 and was able to still keep a good pace AGAINST the current. it was there but not strong. OH. the gar and mullet were there in full force.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Gar and Mullet are always there. 

KsB


----------

